# HUGE RHOM!!



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

This is one the biggest Rhoms that I have ever seen... thanks to Wayne Mah who is the ultimate Rhom keeper that I know of.. this fish was with Wayne for 2 years, now he is with me ...Thanks Wayne..
Here are some pics.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is it?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

als said:


> how big is it?


He is over 16 inches plus and very thick and super tall..


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

what a beast, how much u $$$ for him??? hows the temperment


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Full tank shot..



als said:


> Full tank shot..


One more..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn i cant wait till my jet black rhom gets here.. hows the temperment.. and have u tried to tickle him yet









wut size tank?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

piranhafreak007 said:


> what a beast, how much u $$$ for him??? hows the temperment


Not shy at all he loves catfish, price is between Wayne and myself.. sorry

Here are some more pics to enjoy!


----------



## Butterflyboi (Jul 31, 2005)

Damnnnnnnnnnn thats huge rhom.







Very beautiful.


----------



## ScArY~PiRaNhA (Oct 24, 2005)

badass Rhom dude!







very nice.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

lookin pretty SWEET!!! size tank ? 125?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

als said:


> what a beast, how much u $$$ for him??? hows the temperment


Not shy at all he loves catfish, price is between Wayne and myself.. sorry

Here are some more pics to enjoy!
[/quote]
He is always moving in my tank, by the way he is in a 125gall. which he has adapted very well in.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

got n e tank mates with him? also what kind of lights are you running?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

als said:


> what a beast, how much u $$$ for him??? hows the temperment


Not shy at all he loves catfish, price is between Wayne and myself.. sorry

Here are some more pics to enjoy!
[/quote]
He is always moving in my tank, by the way he is in a 125gall. which he has adapted very well in.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Last pic. how do you like him?


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> got n e tank mates with him? also what kind of lights are you running?


Tankmates? He kills and eats anything I put in the tank.. as for lighting. I run daylight bulbs which are on timers..


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi als

Very very nice Rhom !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
David Hinz-from Germany


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

He's a fine fish Alex
Congrats !


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice. The tank looks cool too. I like the way you've used the wood and small plants as decor while still leaving lots of tank space.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice pickup


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Pick-Up Alex







Thank you for sharing









Wayne always has all the Gems


----------



## Altuvie631 (Jul 7, 2005)

thats a huge fish lol very nice rhom


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Very nice looking Monster.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

bloody hell!!!

yea have you tied to 'tickle' him yet? alot of people have actually done that with big rhoms?

nice rhom any way, got any vid's????


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn....impressive rhombeus. If I will get back in to piranha's a rhom would be my first choice for sure, especially after seeing this beast, just amazing


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

VERY nice fish :nod: and yea he is super tall and the face looks mean.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, what a monster









I can't imagine how it must be to own such an incredible fish: I'd already be a very happy camper if I could just watch one of those monsters for a while (which is impossible here in Holland, unfortunately







)
Good luck with your new giant, Als


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

who is wayne?? he a member herE?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

jeeeeesus. that is a beast of a rhom. he's gorgeous too- really nice color! any idea how old the beast is?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That thing can devour anything.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice. That's a beast!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice Rhom. Great shape.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

MOnster rhom, very nice


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Wow what a beast, does it have enough turning room in that tank? Isnt it just 18'' wide?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn! Massive man, Massive.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thats one huge bitch....

Nice looking rhom man.


----------



## hmmca (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice Rhom!!

What are the dimensions of your tank and are you using a powerhead?

Thanks Greg


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Wow what a beast, does it have enough turning room in that tank? Isnt it just 18'' wide?


Very Nice RHOM!!!

I have also noticed this...it doesn't look like he's got much room to turn around in there!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> who is wayne?? he a member herE?


Yeah! Who hell is this guy "Wayne"???


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

I've seen this fish myself at Alex's and without a doubt its the best looking Rhom I've seen.

The colouration and the size is spectacular. Wayne and Alex are by far the best piranha-owners that I know of.. and definitely my role models. Especially alex as I know him personally.

Well done guys!

Wayne is "Gigante Pirana".

lol


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

correct me if im wrong but wayne used to own a 15" Manuelli and as for your beast what a gigantic Monster


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> who is wayne?? he a member herE?


Yeah! Who hell is this guy "Wayne"???:laugh:
[/quote]

I've heard tell of him,
He's 8 feet tall and shoots lightning from his eyes...


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

incredible. fine fish indeed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> who is wayne?? he a member herE?


Yeah! Who hell is this guy "Wayne"???:laugh:
[/quote]

I've heard tell of him,
He's 8 feet tall and shoots lightning from his eyes...








[/quote]

He shoots lazer beams from his eyes. Jeez, get it right.


----------



## HighPiranha (Sep 17, 2005)

Very very nice Rhom


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm glad everyone enjoyed my pictures, and thankyou for all the nice comments..
als


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

cool!! great jaws!!!


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

fliptasciouz said:


> correct me if im wrong but wayne used to own a 15" Manuelli and as for your beast what a gigantic Monster


Yes Wayne had a Huge Manueli. more like 16inches..
This was an amazing fish!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

what do you feed him??? what does he like the best? 
thanks


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

piranhafreak007 said:


> what do you feed him??? what does he like the best?
> thanks


He loves catfish..all my piranhas love catfish which they devour as soon as i drop it into the tank..


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

That fish is Badass. I can't wait to set up another Rohm tank.


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

thats a nice fish!!


----------

